# What Giant bike is this?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi I was wondering, what Giant bike is this?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vanhelsing65/3852544770/
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3493/3852544770_2966a58a21.jpg



-Looks like the TCR Advanced SL seatpost version, but the rear triangle seems different.
-I though Rabobank only used TCR Advanced SL isp version?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The Rabobank Continental team uses the standard TCR Advanced as in the pictures and not the SL version.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

o, I see now. Are there any teams riding a seatpost TCR Advanced SL?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, the Rabobank pro tour team does. The bikes you see in the pro tours are SLs.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've only seen isp version from Rabobank, but any riders on seatpost version? accoriding to one of Specialized's graph, the isp version is actually less stiffer but more lighter than the seatpost version.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

oh I'm sorry , I misunderstood. No I don't think anyone is riding a seatpost version of the SL. Like you say, the pros all ride the ISP version.


----------

